# where to stay in flagstaff??



## maus (Oct 28, 2007)

squats, friendly houses, easy to sleep in libraries...? anything? whatcha got? its getting cold out there at night, i heard.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 30, 2007)

there used to be this bridge with a comfy futon matress under it. but this was last summer. 

it's hard to find places to sleep there cuz they've made the camping rules a lot more harsh recently. 


I'd say hit up some of the kids in the square and you'll find a person who'll hook u up with a floor. 


find out if Dean is still in town... he's this really nice younger kid who looks kinda skin-ish. he's good for some fun and drinking and pretty much anything. 

head out to lake mary and camp or something if all else fails


----------



## loam (Dec 18, 2007)

try tucson...there are mad soup kitchens and food not bombs comes out to 4th ave once a week. the cops don't bother you either unless you are acting sketchy or squatting somewhere obvious.


----------



## dirtbag (Jul 24, 2008)

They have a massive Greyhound station in Flagstaff(its their headquarters). You could probably stay in there without being bothered.

I hear you on the cold. I was shocked my first time there.


----------



## macks (Jul 26, 2008)

there's plenty of spots for sleeping outside that are pretty out of the way if you want to stay close to town. NAU is there but they are pretty tough on 'transients' on campus, but you could probably swing it if you found a good spot. try macy's cafe, good coffee and you could hook up with some cool kids there.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 26, 2008)

just clean yourself up a lil bit and pick up a cute lil college girl.

that's what I did for a few nights *booyah*


----------



## maus (Jul 27, 2008)

ok seriously i know all about tucson already and that wasnt what this was about...altho when did fnb start serving on 4th ave? thats kind of lame. is it in the park up on 1st st or whatever? its not like a bunch of dumbass scumbag hippies need more incentive to infest 4th ave. well whatever maybe its cool.

i am aware of the 'cute college girl trick'. that wasnt what i was going for either. but thanks.

macys is great. so are a lot of the people that work there. i love small towns, all of flag goes to macys basically. sucks that baha'i is way queerphobic.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 17, 2017)

Mouse said:


> there used to be this bridge with a comfy futon matress under it. but this was last summer.
> 
> it's hard to find places to sleep there cuz they've made the camping rules a lot more harsh recently.
> 
> ...



Holy shit Dean! I grew up with that Kid, haha


----------



## Ellis (Oct 19, 2017)

maus said:


> squats, friendly houses, easy to sleep in libraries...? anything? whatcha got? its getting cold out there at night, i heard.


You still in Flagstaff?


----------



## Pcdhitch (Jun 30, 2018)

Just saw this post. I use to camp in the National Forrest Right behind the KOA! The city bus picks up right across the street. WiFi and showers. Have to just be slick and get the password. Kid that use to work there (this was 2010-11) gave me the code an let me use the computer when ever. Great spot then. Close to food an the bus was the main thing. There's was also a bar that had free tacos as long as you bought any drink. Not sure the day. And the Green Room had quarter beer night. Not sure if any of that happens to day? Anyone from around there can tell me if that's still happening be appreciated! There's also a Live Feed of the Tracks too.... Hoping things haven't changed too much in the last eight years? Let me know


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 30, 2018)

I grew up there. It's now $1 drink night at green room in wednesdays I think. Called electric kingdom or something?

KOA is still rockin', same shit. 

Food not bombs at wheeler park, I think? And soup kitchen every day on the east side near 4th street at family food center.

Great camping damn near everywhere.

It is now legal to fly signs and busk anywhere in town, except near banks/atms.


----------



## Pcdhitch (Jun 30, 2018)

Hell ya! I liked that town so much I volunteered for A.C.E. for a summer. Free rent and food . Tell everyone that my favorite place in the US. Thinking I'm going to have to make my way through sooner than later. Might have to check who's playing at that theater. Got kicked down Wailers tickets and Ziggy was there. Missing that place more now!!


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 30, 2018)

Its a great town. I worked for for CREC there, another conservation corps.

Easy to get free tickets busking near the theatre


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 1, 2018)

Oh, Flagstaff.
Worked at Grand Canyon back in the summer of 93. Flagstaff was an easy excursion, even though I didn't have a car.
I usually caught a ride there on my "weekend" and figured out how to stay there and get back. 
Shit. I stayed in a hostel, a drainage ditch, a Denny's at the end of the strip, a gym locker room at NAU during summer break(got kicked out, but not before getting some rest).
Let's see. I got food poisoning from a Jack-In-the-Box and caught a show at the record store. I was too broke to get in, but hung out at the curb with a case of Olympia. It was some band with former members of OpIvy. I remember that I didn't even know that OpIvy disbanded...pre-Web days.


----------

